# WANTED: OBX or MB Area Time-Share.



## moetown (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello - 

My wife and I just decided to take our 7-year old kids on a last-minute vacation to either of these areas and we're looking at 08.03-08.10 but would move it up to 08.02 and stay longer if need be.  We're never last minute but circumstances didn't work out for this year to plan ahead.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sending you a message


----------



## cyntravel (Jul 11, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Sending you a message


Sending PM


----------



## moetown (Jul 13, 2019)

Bump.


----------

